

Startup school application open for business - kabuks
http://news.ycombinator.com/susapply

======
pg
You guys are pretty fast. I managed to get the newly rewritten application
form onto the server this morning, but then I was busy all day talking to
startups about their Demo Day presentations. I'm going to try to get the
startupschool.org site updated this evening.

~~~
kabuks
One of my favorite secret tools: <http://www.changedetection.com/> let's you
track pages, and emails you once they change. Not sure what their revenue
model is, but it's let me get in first on many occasions. Very handy.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Their revenue model could be to put paid users at the front of the queue. Pay
more for guaranteed karma!

~~~
kabuks
Could be. I think the free service only checks once a day. I would pay for a
more frequent check.

------
ojbyrne
I'm feeling the urge to apply. I'm 49 years old, but a big believer in
lifelong education. I also feel the urge to mention hammers in the "what tools
do you like" box.

~~~
babul
OK, a 20-something with less life experience may benefit more from the event
than a 40-something, and be more likely to actually do a startup (having
generally fewer commitments etc.), but hopefully they won't use age to rule
people out if they have a technical background and genuine desire to do a
startup even later in life.

~~~
ojbyrne
I have no commitments. Though I might have different risk-tolerance. However
I'm not entirely sure that's a bad thing.

------
PStamatiou
Just submitted.. hope I get in! This is the first year I'm out of school and
can actually fly out for something like this, and now that I'm right in the
middle of my startup journey, it would make more sense than ever.

------
dzlobin
Is there any word on roughly how many people apply for each seat?

------
AmericanOP
Would it be in bad taste if we aren't accepted to camp out in hopes of no-
shows?

~~~
donw
I think that would be very much in the spirit of entrepreneurship, and what I
was planning to do. :)

------
abi
How long will the application be open? (This might sound like a redundant
question but I was going to ask some friends to apply that I can't contact
immediately)

~~~
jl
It will be open for at least another month.

------
naz
Any speakers announced yet?

~~~
naz
The updated site has a list:

<http://www.startupschool.org/speakers.html>

2009 Speakers (so far) Chris Anderson Editor in Chief, Wired Magazine

Paul Buchheit Founder, FriendFeed; Creator of GMail

Jason Fried Founder, 37signals

Paul Graham Partner, Y Combinator; Founder, Viaweb

Tony Hsieh CEO, Zappos; Founder, LinkExchange

Mitchell Kapor President, Open Source Applications Foundation; Founder, Lotus

Greg McAdoo Partner, Sequoia Capital

Mark Zuckerberg Founder, Facebook

------
lyime
When is it?

~~~
pg
October 24, in Berkeley.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Sweet, I have a free plane ticket I've been saving for Startup School (I gave
my seat up and got a voucher). Berkeley will be a good venue too.

